

Tiny brained bees solve a complex mathematical problem (via Slashdot) - hendler
http://www.qmul.ac.uk/media/news/items/se/38864.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Comments here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829211>

